# Moving need advice on best Dish DVR/HD deal



## crodgers79 (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi!

My wife and I are separating in November and she will be keeping my Dish Network service (along with everything else!). I will get to keep my DVR 721 and one of my older DVR 508 receivers. 

My new house will have two HD sets, I know that neither the 721 nor the old 508 support HD. So my question is, since I will be establishing new service with Dish, what is the best deal for getting two DVRs that are HD compatible..?? If I go to to the Dish site, it tries to hook me up with Dish "combo" HD receiver/DVR 811 and 625.. I much prefer the DVR 942 and would almost prefer to buy a 942 (outright) for my main set and go with the 811/625 combo for the bedroom set. Since this is service to a new physical address, I assume that I qualify for the best discounts and I am willing to sign-up for an 18-month commitment to get the extra discount. Also I am more than willing to use a reputable Internet dealer for this.

I am already getting screwed by my wife's lawyer, so I am really looking for the best deal on everything else in my life!

Thanks in advance for any and all help!!!

Chris R.


----------



## ColoradoDBS (Jul 5, 2005)

Make sure to transfer the account to your wife's name only well before you go to connect new service - it will make life much, much easier.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

ColoradoDBS said:


> Make sure to transfer the account to your wife's name only well before you go to connect new service - it will make life much, much easier.


 Good idea!

Now, how to get you going. FIRST, find a good local retailer that is willing to work with you.

Note, DHA accounts can only lease 4 tuners - at least at first (during the 18-month commitment period?). Consider a 942/625 lease, and buy a used 811 - that might be the most economical approach.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

942 is $250 up front for new lease customers. Good Luck.


----------

